# Sick and tired of rumours



## kenraw (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else but I'm becoming incredibly bored with all the different rumours that never come to anything. They must be just made up. It's about time we had some hard facts. Come on Canon I can't wait much longer to upgrade my mediocre 7D. Just a full frame camera that is as good as the D700 would do me fine, otherwise I could be joining those who have jumped ship. 
Ken.


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 8, 2011)

whenever i get sick and tired of reading something... i stop reading it.

itÂ´s simple.. try it! 



> otherwise I could be joining those who have jumped ship.



oh please.... as if anyone cares what you are doing.
talk is cheap... just do it. trust me you wonÂ´t hurt our feelings or canons feelings.


----------



## bikersbeard (Oct 8, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> whenever i get sick and tired of reading something... i stop reading it.
> 
> itÂ´s simple.. try it!
> 
> ...



and you wont regret it ;-)


----------



## rowanlamb (Oct 8, 2011)

You must admit, this may be the wrong forum to announce that you're sick of rumours... ???


----------



## Tarrum (Oct 8, 2011)

There is the door sir. 

Honestly, jump to Nikon. There are also guys at Nikon complaining about their system. Same with Sony. Pentax. Everyone. You think any of us care if people switch? No...

Why did you buy the 7D if it's not good enough now?


----------



## onkel_wart (Oct 8, 2011)

kenraw said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I'm becoming incredibly bored with all the different rumours that never come to anything. They must be just made up. It's about time we had some hard facts. Come on Canon I can't wait much longer to upgrade my mediocre 7D. Just a full frame camera that is as good as the D700 would do me fine, otherwise I could be joining those who have jumped ship.
> Ken.


oh, if you're tired of your 7D, I'll take it. or was that just a rumor?


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Oct 8, 2011)

As said above me, wrong place to be writing this. This is *Canon Rumors*. Canon Facts would be their online store.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah, so Canon should release a FF camera as good as the D700 - 12 MP and no video? They did that in 2005, it was called the 5D, and you can pick one up for around a thousand dollars. 

The 7D is mediocre? Why? Frame rate too slow? Bad AF? Sensor too small? Stop reading rumors and just go buy a 1DIV, then. Or jump ship to Nikon, then go whine on nikonrumors instead.


----------



## photophreek (Oct 8, 2011)

As a matter of fact, I'm sick and tired of reading posts from whiners like you about your 7d and how terrible it is and how it can't focus on a flying nats butt. 

You've now said it, now sell your mediocre 7d and buy....whatever. You certainly won't have any problem getting rid of your "dog" of a 7d. Hell, I'd take the slug off your hands and then maybe we'd see less posts like yours....wha, wha, wha.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Oct 8, 2011)

What can I say, but " cry me an Onion"


Best,
dario.


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 8, 2011)

If you want shot of it, I'll swap your mediocre 7D for my top-of-the-line, super-duper, all bells and whistles 400D!


----------



## iaind (Oct 9, 2011)

kenraw said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I'm becoming incredibly bored with all the different rumours that never come to anything. They must be just made up. It's about time we had some hard facts. Come on Canon I can't wait much longer to upgrade my mediocre 7D. Just a full frame camera that is as good as the D700 would do me fine, otherwise I could be joining those who have jumped ship.
> Ken.



Fancy swapping for an old fashioned FF camera - Praktika LTL


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Oct 9, 2011)

*CR4 Rumor: Ken Rockwell dumps Canon! Moves to Nikon!*



kenraw said:


> I'm becoming incredibly bored with all the different rumours that never come to anything. They must be just made up. It's about time we had some hard facts ... otherwise I could be joining those who have jumped ship.
> Ken.



CR4 fact: Ken Rockwell dumps Canon! Moves to Nikon!

You can't hide your identity: KenRaw = Ken Rockwell. Submitted as CR4 'cos you don't like it when they're just rumours 

On a serious note, it'd be pretty quiet if only the reliable rumours were posted. CR1's with Craig Blair's take at least provide some entertainment, and serve as an opportunity to get an informed opinion on the speculation.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 10, 2011)

bikersbeard said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > whenever i get sick and tired of reading something... i stop reading it.
> ...



LOL +1


----------



## kenraw (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow can I just say a massive thank you to all your positive and helpful comments. I was concerned that the usual nerds and forum bullies would be all over this post, but it seems I have only attracted the pro's at the top of their game who have taken time out from busy schedules. I can only express my gratitude for all your professionalism with regard to this post. I have to give a special mention to "neuroanatomist" your knowledge is truly unsurpassed and one can only dream of aquiring just a fraction of it. 
It is often said that the world we live in is a disgrace as people now have zero respect for each other. I can honestly say my faith has been restored after your kind words and believe that there is a better future ahead. You should all be so proud and give yourselves a massive pat on the back.
Keep it up.
Ken


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2011)

You have to appreciate that you can the man out of the pack, but you can't get the pack out of the man.

Your mistake was threatening to go to Nikon, once you said that, it channels all the emotions on this thread into what you have witnessed. Without that last bit, you might have gotten balanced responses but still some that would have been the way they are... Second mistake was bashing the 7D which is loved by a lot of people and still respected by a greater number still. Each and everyone of us probably has a friend that owns one... you just said that their friends have medicore tastes...

Just saying... havent we all posted something like this at least once in our lives and learnt a whole lot from it?


----------



## kenraw (Oct 10, 2011)

K-amps said:


> You have to appreciate that you can the man out of the pack, but you can't get the pack out of the man.
> 
> Your mistake was threatening to go to Nikon, once you said that, it channels all the emotions on this thread into what you have witnessed. Without that last bit, you might have gotten balanced responses but still some that would have been the way they are... Second mistake was bashing the 7D which is loved by a lot of people and still respected by a greater number still. Each and everyone of us probably has a friend that owns one... you just said that their friends have medicore tastes...
> 
> Just saying... havent we all posted something like this at least once in our lives and learnt a whole lot from it?



A decent repsonse thank you K amps.
Dont get me wrong I love canon but I'm not threatening to go to Nikon because I will if I find that they have a camera that suits me better for my job. Nikon make outstanding cameras too. I prefer the canon ergonomics and design but feel the 7D is over hyped by canon. Don't get me wrong I love the camera and maybe classing it as mediocre was a bit strong, but I find the autofocus under delivers and the files require a lot of processing to get the best out of them. I too used to be a Nikon hater until I had to borrow one for a wedding as my second 7D was sent away for calibration. I was stunned at how clean and sharp the images were and required far less processing to create my style. Obviously its unfair to compare a full frame to a aps. But my whole point was that I'm just bored of waiting for a new camera and lets be honest this forum is littered with people wanting a 5dmk3 etc. I would be more than happy with a new canon that equals the D700/D3s I dont care about it being better, I just want the right tool for the job. After all thats all cameras are unless you just have one as a hobby, then the 7D is great. I dont want to have to change all my lenses etc so hopefully we will hear about a new camera soon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 10, 2011)

You mean, you posted something that you had no idea sounded suspisciously like a flame, and now are sardonically dismayed that that's the exact sort of response it generated? Jinkies, we're all sooooo sorry to have hurt your sensitive feelings. 

Sorry, but honestly, what sort of response were you expecting when you post on a site called _Canon Rumors_ that you're 'bored with all the different rumors that never come to anything.' Unless someone is forcing you to read these rumors, the whole subject is pretty inane and disingenuous. If you're bored, simply stop reading. This place is for entertainment only - if you want Canon Facts, watch for press releases direct from Canon. 

Would we all like to see new products from Canon? Yes. Can we do anything besides speculate and whine (something I'm as guilty of as the next person...I want a 1DsIV, darn it!)? Not really, no. So, either join in the speculation and whining, or delete your bookmark to CR and move on.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2011)

To tell the truth, the 1001 th instance of someone threatening to switch to Nikon or vice versa is a bit of a old and boring topic, and no one here really cares.

We are all frustrated by the lack of substantial rumors, but most have learned to look at it as entertainment, and discuss the possibilities of new features and the impact it would have on their photography. 

As soon as a person starts taking the rumors seriously, selling their exuipment to be ready for a rumored new product, they will likely discover that it is not happening!

Treat it as entertainment, and if watching the reruns becomes boring, give it a break for a while.

I rather enjoy reading posts from those members who take the time to share their research and knowledge of the ins and outs of cutting edge photography, and tend to take all rumors with a grain of salt. Many times, I find my self disagreeing with them, but It causes me to do the research myself, and often learn in the process. i enjoy learning and gaining new knowledge.


----------



## photophreek (Oct 10, 2011)

It always amazes me, speaking of the evolving traits of humanity, that all we have to do to make things better is to say...."well, I didn't mean to say that " or "I didn't think that I would generate such controversy". Nonesense, you knew exactly what you were doing and posted accordingly. Sounds like the photo business is a little slow lately and you needed to flame it up a bit and post on a Canon specific site about whatever. 

Really, your camera is certainly your tool as a professional. But I contend that the camera is merely an appendage of the lens you need to do that job. You shoot with Canon cameras because Canon has the lenses you need and Nikon does, but not exactly as good as Canon. Not happy with the lenses you would like to use to attach to the better camera (your words, not mine), then why not post a flame post at Nikon Rumors about the mediocre Nikon lenses. 

BTW, I guess I've been really lucky with my 7d, because I am continually amazed at how easy I can focus where I want with the 7d focusing system and produce very sharp images that, in my opinion, don't require excess amounts of post time.

One more thing, please don't lump all us passionate photographers in with the "great unwashed" as your comments are a little condesending. Oh, sorry...you didn't mean to say that, my mistake.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> You mean, you posted something that you had no idea sounded suspisciously like a flame, and now are sardonically dismayed that that's the exact sort of response it generated? Jinkies, we're all sooooo sorry to have hurt your sensitive feelings.
> 
> Sorry, but honestly, what sort of response were you expecting when you post on a site called _Canon Rumors_ that you're 'bored with all the different rumors that never come to anything.' Unless someone is forcing you to read these rumors, the whole subject is pretty inane and disingenuous. If you're bored, simply stop reading. This place is for entertainment only - if you want Canon Facts, watch for press releases direct from Canon.
> 
> Would we all like to see new products from Canon? Yes. Can we do anything besides speculate and whine (something I'm as guilty of as the next person...I want a 1DsIV, darn it!)? Not really, no. So, either join in the speculation and whining, or delete your bookmark to CR and move on.



I digress: but John, I just saw your equipment profile on TDP... Dang! What do you need 3 rocket blowers for... I don't even have 1 (but I do have dust on my sensors  )


----------



## distant.star (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not sick (at least in my opinion!) but sometimes I'm tired. My own fault, usually.

On a wholly different note, I was surprised to find a photographer selling prints at a fall festival I went to on Saturday. He was a long-time pro with binders and books of 8 X 10 prints and a bunch of stuff in frames. Nice work, but it seemed odd in this digital world to find something so seemingly old fashioned. 

He said he was selling some; maybe he's onto something! Bet his business really takes of when Canon releases the new pro line. Oops, he uses Nikon. Maybe he'll switch.


----------



## kenraw (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I can see you are all pretty much fired up regarding my post. Hopefully it has passed some time while we wait for new gear. I'm still tired of waiting regardless. I've toyed with the idea of a couple of 5dmk2's as my friend uses them for his weddings and they are awesome, however the 5dmk2 is about to be upgraded or replaced ( according to rumour ) so doesn't make sense to me to change. I don't know what everyones thoughts are on the current 1DmkIV but I downloaded sample images from Dpreview and found the images to have a lower IQ than the 5dmk2. So really my only option currently is dare I say that word again "Nikon D3's" I know that seems to be a taboo but quite honestly im on the fence at the moment and depending on what each manufacturer bring out soon will determine which way I go. Do I want to stay with Canon? Yes. I would like to know how many people who have slated me have actually used a D700 or D3s and are speaking from experience!


----------



## pelebel (Oct 10, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> To tell the truth, the 1001 th instance of someone threatening to switch to Nikon or vice versa is a bit of a old and boring topic, and no one here really cares.


Have you ever heard about business models of the New Economy? Now that information is searchable, coming from blogs, twitter, forums, etc. power is yielded to the people, and the sum of all the "I might go to Nikon" should ring a bell at Canon. Because other potential buyers read them. And they share that information with their friends. This is how you do business in the 2010s.

Here's a reference for what I'm saying: http://books.google.ca/books?id=v9sspElj_5YC&printsec=frontcover&dq=what+would+google+do&hl=fr&ei=lVKTTrnBJMTF0AGGxcRV&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDAQ6AEwAA

And here's Google's reference: http://www.google.com/about/corporate/company/tenthings.html

I'm a T2i owner (with a 24-70 2.8 L ) and I'm waiting for a good 5D upgrade so I can finally change my body. I must say Nikon is getting extremely good results in terms of image quality. I'm pretty sure Canon will amaze us with their 5Dmk3. But the big questions are when will it finally arrive, and will I have the patience to wait for it...


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2011)

kenraw said:


> Well I can see you are all pretty much fired up regarding my post. Hopefully it has passed some time while we wait for new gear. I'm still tired of waiting regardless. I've toyed with the idea of a couple of 5dmk2's as my friend uses them for his weddings and they are awesome, however the 5dmk2 is about to be upgraded or replaced ( according to rumour ) so doesn't make sense to me to change. I don't know what everyones thoughts are on the current 1DmkIV but I downloaded sample images from Dpreview and found the images to have a lower IQ than the 5dmk2. So really my only option currently is dare I say that word again "Nikon D3's" I know that seems to be a taboo but quite honestly im on the fence at the moment and depending on what each manufacturer bring out soon will determine which way I go. Do I want to stay with Canon? Yes. I would like to know how many people who have slated me have actually used a D700 or D3s and are speaking from experience!



There's no perfect camera... I think you should *rent* the D700 and some lenses and try then out. It's might be so that there's one thing on the Nikon's that you do not like and holistically, canon's might make more sense? try them yourself... heck, I am on my third Canon body this year... thanks to feebay in part.


----------



## kenraw (Oct 10, 2011)

K-amps said:


> kenraw said:
> 
> 
> > Well I can see you are all pretty much fired up regarding my post. Hopefully it has passed some time while we wait for new gear. I'm still tired of waiting regardless. I've toyed with the idea of a couple of 5dmk2's as my friend uses them for his weddings and they are awesome, however the 5dmk2 is about to be upgraded or replaced ( according to rumour ) so doesn't make sense to me to change. I don't know what everyones thoughts are on the current 1DmkIV but I downloaded sample images from Dpreview and found the images to have a lower IQ than the 5dmk2. So really my only option currently is dare I say that word again "Nikon D3's" I know that seems to be a taboo but quite honestly im on the fence at the moment and depending on what each manufacturer bring out soon will determine which way I go. Do I want to stay with Canon? Yes. I would like to know how many people who have slated me have actually used a D700 or D3s and are speaking from experience!
> ...



Yes your right there isn't a perfect camera. I've used a D700 quite a bit from a colleague who has two. The only thing I didnt like was the button layout and how it fitted my hand. I'm sure you could get used to a new layout, the D3s is sightly different again. The 7D's button layout and ergonimics are perfect for me, if a camera comes out with that layout with a full frame sensor and vastly better iso with a reasonable MP count such as 16-18mp I like many others would be on it like a rash. I don't care what they call it 5dmkIII, 6D its irrelavent.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 10, 2011)

I do get a tad irritated when people start complaining about their gear that is excellent. I probably tend to take it when someone calls my main photographic tool "mediocre". It doesn't really matter if it is really mediocre or not. If a shot is taken with a 7D and it sucks, I promise it will still suck taken with a D3s.

The point is, I see no way that the "mediocre" 7D could be holding you back in a photographic creative way. No way. And Nikon is not going to unlock a creative side of your brain that was dormant when holding a Canon. You have a Canon 7D! You have 8fps and 19 cross type AF points! You have ISO 12800 available to you if you need it. And a 100% viewfinder. Along with a magnesium alloy body, weather sealing and a wireless flash transmitter! 1080p video recording and 720p at multiple frame rates...

Go use it! Take pictures, be creative! If you find a feature lacking find a solution. Make it work for you.


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 10, 2011)

I was so sick of rumours about the much fabled 5D3 that when I saw the amazing offers for a 5D2, I went and bought one - for Â£600 less than I paid for the first one.

I have only 1 gripe with the 5D2 - the focusing. A single cross hair is not what you would expect of a Â£2000+ camera (until recently). I swear about it, curse it - but still love switching it on, seeing the pic and pressing the shutter button.

I especially love the 21mp sensor that produces images big enough to give me loads of crop space if needed, and that lovely 6400 iso, which provides a noise effect similar to the old asa1600 grain of certain films.

Will I get a 5D3 if ever released? Depends what it offers over the 5D2 - better focusing, otherwise - I'm sorted until a body expires...

I'm amused that you made such a thoughtless post on a site, which specifically states is for amusement only, and then got all surprised that you got the responses you did. As for Nikon, they have a lens I love - but I won't swap for it. I'm waiting for Canon to release their own 12-24mm (hopefully a 2.8 L).


----------



## markIVantony (Oct 10, 2011)

Since opinions are free, I'll share mine. I don't visit this site for the rumors. 99% of the reason I visit is to gain and, when appropriate, share knowledge. Rumors are of no use to me; they don't help me make buying decisions, save money, or increase my knowledge. Why? Because they're rumors! My momma taught me better than that ;-) Now when Canon announces a new product, that's when I get excited. And it's only in hindsight that a past rumor is confirmed to be fact. The CRx ranking system is interesting, but when it's all said in done, my opinion of the value of these Canon rumors is purely for entertainment (that's the last 1%).

Having said that, I'm curious how others use the rumor information provided herein?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 10, 2011)

pelebel said:


> Have you ever heard about business models of the New Economy? Now that information is searchable, coming from blogs, twitter, forums, etc. power is yielded to the people, and the sum of all the "I might go to Nikon" should ring a bell at Canon. Because other potential buyers read them. And they share that information with their friends. This is how you do business in the 2010s.



Of course, that assumes the traffic is all in one direction. If you go to the Nikon forums, you'll see plenty of (idle) 'threats' along the lines of, "If Nikon doesn't _________, I'm switching to Canon."



pelebel said:


> I'm a T2i owner (with a 24-70 2.8 L ) and I'm waiting for a good 5D upgrade so I can finally change my body. I must say Nikon is getting extremely good results in terms of image quality. I'm pretty sure Canon will amaze us with their 5Dmk3. But the big questions are when will it finally arrive, and will I have the patience to wait for it...



The current 5DII is a significant upgrade to your Rebel. Regarding Nikon, what's the latest FF camera that they've released?



kenraw said:


> I...feel the 7D is over hyped by canon.



I don't see how this is even possible. Canon's mission is not to provide unbiased reviews of their products - their mission is to sell you those products. Can you point to any instances where Canon's marketing materials are incorrect or intentionally misleading?

What's your experience with the 5DII? I notice you're comparing the 7D to a pair of Nikon FF cameras - comparing APS-C to FF isn't particularly fair.

Kenraw, speaking of Canon's marketing statements, would you consider yourself a 'serious photographer' or a 'semi-professional' photographer? Those are the groups for whom Canon has explicitly stated that the 7D is the tool of choice. If you are a _pro_ photographer, it may be that you chose the wrong tool.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a few 7ds as well, and I agree it can have a few problems, but so can every camera. 
I've had my sensor assembly replaced twice in one camera due to manufacturing faults.. the other has been perfect.
I still have them in my kit, and it is still used by my team for video jobs.

The 5dmk2 is still an exceptional piece of hardware and I feel it is in a completely different league to the d700.

I PERSONALLY find the picture quality and colours in my MK2 bodies to be so completely superior to my 7d. Although the focus can be frustrating at times, but still better than my mk1 was.

I recommend picking up a second hand Mk2, if you have the money to consider a 1d then you have the disposable income to pick up a second hand 5dmk2 for a few grand and then sell it when the new one comes out, you will lose about 500 bucks from your purchase price (or it will make a good spare body). That is nothing compared to the pain of getting upset by hitting refresh on canon rumours daily and just waiting with a camera that you aren't happy with.

As for swapping.... I guess i'm qualified to compare as I use both NIkon and Canon. My major client is Aus government and power companies and the job involves helicopter photography using D3x's and 600m and 200-400 Nikkor lenses . This is over 30 grand worth of hardware (not including the gyros, mounts etc). Don't get me wrong the picture quality from a few hundred in the air from ANY brand camera of that level will be good... I find the menu system clunky and awkward, the onboard controls in bad locations and the battery chamber over complicated. (although the zoom in preview is excellent). We use Nikon due to the GPS built in.

If the CR guy only reported definite facts then it would be a very boring site.

At least these CR1s give us something to discuss and argue over (but i think this forum can get a bit unnecessarily aggressive)

At the end of the day, as many have posted:

1- If it's the RUMORS component that is upsetting you, then dont come to a canon rumors site.
2 - If your 7d is causing you issues, and you like the 5d and are waiting for the mk3, sell the 7d and buy a second hand 5d. You won't lose much and it will give you something new to play with.
3 - If you prefer nikon, change... but those shitty controls will do your head in. Like every product in the world, nothing is perfect, even if it was... people would find something they don't like about it.
4 - If you don't like people giving their opinions back, don't post in a forum. Aggression from some people is stupid, and you need to have a thick skin if you start being controversial, but the advantages are that there are some very knowledgeable people in this forum, you can get some great advice, and i have no doubt that the moment some facts about new products DO get leaked, CR will have them on here.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 10, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> pelebel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever heard about business models of the New Economy? Now that information is searchable, coming from blogs, twitter, forums, etc. power is yielded to the people, and the sum of all the "I might go to Nikon" should ring a bell at Canon. Because other potential buyers read them. And they share that information with their friends. This is how you do business in the 2010s.
> ...



+1 to this.


----------



## epsiloneri (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Camera limitations*



EYEONE said:


> The point is, I see no way that the "mediocre" 7D could be holding you back in a photographic creative way. No way.



I can see plenty of ways! But that equipment is limiting in some ways is a general statement you can always make and it will always be true, therefore it is not very interesting. More interesting is to learn _what_ limitation the photographer considers to be a problem, and why.


----------



## pelebel (Oct 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> pelebel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever heard about business models of the New Economy? Now that information is searchable, coming from blogs, twitter, forums, etc. power is yielded to the people, and the sum of all the "I might go to Nikon" should ring a bell at Canon. Because other potential buyers read them. And they share that information with their friends. This is how you do business in the 2010s.
> ...



Surely there are Nikon owners that whine about what they've got. Now if one maker decides to really listen to his customers and adress their complaints on forums, make products as people want them, there will be a winner. For the moment, they just released a $775 camera that kills its competitors: http://snapsort.com/cameras/Nikon-D5100 With that kind of product (look at it's high ISO noise and image quality), they are surely techonogically ahead of Canon. I know it's not a comparable product to a 5D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2011)

Checkout the Nikon Plant in Thailand. I don't know if this is the one that makes their lenses, but its ugly. Canon is also said to have flood damage.

http://ow.ly/i/iVa4


----------



## kenraw (Oct 11, 2011)

I've already mentioned that's it's unfair for me to be comparing a 7D to a full frame camera, but this is my whole point. I'm ready to move on as the aps is limiting me with regard to iso and in my opinion a too densely packed sensor. The 7D's iso is nowhere near as good as canon claim and some images even at iso400 can be really noisy, I find 3200 is last resort territory. I find that the 7D can produce amazingly sharp detailed images but not consistant enough for me. At first I thought it must be user error but after using a D700 for a couple of days and trying a 5dmkII it was hard to find an image that wasn't dead on focus and sharp clarity wise. This leads me to believe that the focus system on the 7D probably is as good as they say but the sensor lets it down.
My creativity certainly isn't held back by the 7D I'm just ready for a pro body to make it easier to create images, by way of better high iso, better colour rendetition like the 5dmkII which has been mentioned and a better dynamic range. The new rumour of a 1D mkv with 16-20 MP sounds like my perfect camera and if it does materialise I'll have one straight away. If canon release something like a 40+mp crammed ff then it's just going to be overkill for wedding photography with every image having to be downsized for album print.
I totally agree with the comments about the Nikons having awkward controls and menus by no one can deny that currently nothing can touch a D3s at the moment for high iso image quality.


----------



## nikkito (Oct 16, 2011)

Changing from Canon to Nikon??? No way! It's like asking me to root for Brasil in Football (I'm argentine). That's NEVER gonna happen ))


----------

